# CPC A looking for work in MD, Wash DC or Northern VA



## mhellekjaer (May 28, 2008)

I need to remove this post.


----------



## diamondsolutions (Mar 11, 2009)

*Are you still looking?*

Hi Mark,
I e-mailed you information on a CPC position we currently have open in Alexandria, VA. If you are interested, please give me a call at 703-356-5550.

Zakiya Torres


----------

